# Anyone with Facebook acount?



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 28, 2007)

I do, and I'm willing to add anyone, so if you have a acount and want me as a friend, look for a guy named David Yu
network: Carver Christian High School '07
or give me your network and your name and I'll find you somehow


----------



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm on the CCA (Canyon Crest Academy network) one of those two my name is Brooks Buncher. my pic is like 3 years old, o don't be thrown off


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a account <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://hs.facebook.com/profile.php?id=553397013">http://hs.facebook.com/profile.php?id=553397013</a><!-- m -->


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

I have an account to: natalie ramsay on Vancouver network


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 2, 2008)

i have one thou im not sure how to use it LOL what do i tell u so u can add me if u want


----------

